# 8% Solution turkey, Brine still?



## jzampier (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm sure its not necessary but will it hurt to brine?  Plan on smoking one and frying one for thanksgiving.  Thoughts on it?  I've been searching alot for it and only saw one post by someone in 2010.


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 12, 2012)

It may get too salty if already brined in 8% solution.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 12, 2012)

best to buy a free range organic turkey. Im not into that type of thing normaly but they are the only ones i have ever found that are not injected with a solution. Those soak up the brine great.


----------



## jzampier (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the replies. Wonder if we can return it? Lol. I may just fry that one instead.


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if you can return it or not. They may question how it's been handled.  I think you can smoke it since its already been brined...or fry it either one.  It'll probably taste great.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 12, 2012)

I brined a Butterball last year, don't remember the % but I know it already had a solution. I rinsed it real good and cut back the salt a little in Pop's brine with a lot of spices. Left it in brine for about 24 hours then rinsed really good again. Smoked it for 5 to 6 hours until breasts were 165*. It was not overly salty at all. Was the juiciest turkey I ever had!


----------



## dad of four (Nov 12, 2012)

Jzampier said:


> Ok, thanks for the replies. Wonder if we can return it? Lol. I may just fry that one instead.


I know you're being funny, but if they did take it back, I'd never shop their again.

Of course this is assuming that they took it back and re-stocked it.

Sam's Club (much to their credit) will take back such things, and then destroy them.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 12, 2012)

The really cool thing about brine.....   What ever is in the turkey will be removed by your brine, mixed with it and re adsorbed into the meat.... So, it will be diluted...... If the turkey has a 10% brine and weighs 10#'s, there will be 1# of brine in it.... If you make 2 gallons of new brine and soak the bird in it, 2 gal = 16+ pounds..... the 1# of the brine in the turkey will mix with the 16+ #'s of your brine and basically negate any of the brine in the bird.....  All of that is theoretical ..... but it's hard to argue with physics.....    Dave


----------



## sprky (Nov 13, 2012)

I do turkeys all the time, that have been injected. Natural turkeys are just too darn expensive. I brine them using around 1/2 cup salt per gallon water. I have yet to have an over salty bird, and mine usually sit in the brine for 3-4 days. check out several of my posts on turkey. the turkeys I get are between 6 and 8 %, 7% being the norm. Id brine that bird up and smoke it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> The really cool thing about brine.....   What ever is in the turkey will be removed by your brine, mixed with it and re adsorbed into the meat.... So, it will be diluted...... If the turkey has a 10% brine and weighs 10#'s, there will be 1# of brine in it.... If you make 2 gallons of new brine and soak the bird in it, 2 gal = 16+ pounds..... the 1# of the brine in the turkey will mix with the 16+ #'s of your brine and basically negate any of the brine in the bird.....  All of that is theoretical ..... but it's hard to argue with physics.....    Dave


Once again Dave is Spot On! There is no issues Brining an enhanced bird if you wish. If the " enhancing Solution " is saltier than your favorite brine it will diffuse from the higher concentration to the lower concentration of your brine. The mixed solutions will now move back into the meat along with a Herbs and Spices you added to your brine. I get a free Turkey every year and it is always enhanced. I make my brine, soak over night and it is always perfect. I use 1/2C Kosher Salt per Gallon of water...JJ


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 14, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Once again Dave is Spot On! There is no issues Brining an enhanced bird if you wish. If the " enhancing Solution " is saltier than your favorite brine it will diffuse from the higher concentration to the lower concentration of your brine. The mixed solutions will now move back into the meat along with a Herbs and Spices you added to your brine. I get a free Turkey every year and it is always enhanced. I make my brine, soak over night and it is always perfect. I use 1/2C Kosher Salt per Gallon of water...JJ


Sprky, Dave, JJ...You guys rock!


----------



## jzampier (Nov 14, 2012)

Thx Fellas, this is what I needed to know.  I think i've decided on a Brine finally.  Very simple too. 

Its 2 gallons of water

1 gallon of Apple Juice

Misc Seasonings TBD

1 Cup of Kosher salt. 

So thats about right and I will be brining two 11-12lbr's for the fry/smoke.  I will post them both with qview.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## 25mike87 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Dave that answered some questions I had.


----------



## rednecktailg8er (Dec 13, 2012)

Figured i'd add here first before starting a new thread....

question.

thoughts on injecting before the brine versus injecting after the brine before smoking..

discuss...

Mac


----------



## Dutch (Dec 13, 2012)

Inject after the brine. Any injection done before the brine will just be pulled out/diluted by the brine.


----------



## jsotelo (Dec 17, 2012)

I came on here with this exact question

I'm doing my first turkey ever and looked for a natual bird. Best I could find at my local grocery stores was a free range, no hormone, frozen bird with 6% solution.

Looks as if there's no harm in brining it again.. just wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## venture (Dec 17, 2012)

I am not a turkey enthusiast, but I guess it is that time of year.

I do love the stuffing, mashed taters, and gravy.

As to the salt, I guess osmosis is still osmosis? 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2012)

jsotelo said:


> I came on here with this exact question
> 
> I'm doing my first turkey ever and looked for a natual bird. Best I could find at my local grocery stores was a free range, no hormone, frozen bird with 6% solution.
> 
> Looks as if there's no harm in brining it again.. just wondering if it's worth it.


You can add your "own personal flavor profile" when you re-brine the bird...  Garlic, onion, brown sugar etc.....  works very well......  Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2012)

jsotelo said:


> I came on here with this exact question
> 
> I'm doing my first turkey ever and looked for a natual bird. Best I could find at my local grocery stores was a free range, no hormone, frozen bird with 6% solution.
> 
> Looks as if there's no harm in brining it again.. just wondering if it's worth it.


Here is a Brine and Rub that is a Favorite with members of my Family. I like Pitmasters Choice, Apple and/or Hickory with Turkey. Measure the Temp in the thickest part of the Breast and Thigh, 165* and 175*F respectively. For crisp skin right out of the smoker you need temps above 300*F. However you can smoke at a lower temp to cook most of the way. When the IT is 145*F in the Breast, put the Bird in a 425*F Oven to finish cooking to 165* and Crisp the Skin...JJ

Families Favorite Brine

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

Bubba Chix Rub

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Reduce Cayenne to 1teaspoon if less heat is desired.


----------



## casadetrevino (Dec 22, 2012)

Just want to thank everyone for the great information.  

I am going to smoke a turkey breast for Christmas and found out that the breast already had a rub and solution in it.  I didn't quite know what to do about going on with the smoke.  But I found my answer here.  Let the smoking begin!

Thanks to the OP and the great responses!


----------



## jzampier (Jan 14, 2013)

Man I haven't been on here in awhile.  Just to add, even though its too late:

First two turkeys:

Washed thoroughly, let soak in a water bath for 24hrs to dilute the solution.

Next I brined for 24 hrs in a concoction of stuff, including apple juice, distilled water and a host of other ingredients.

Smoked one till about 180*, then finished it off in the fryer to 190*  Came out good

Fried one to 190*, came out good.

Third turkey, for more family that came in later.  Did not brine, had the store solution in it.  Made my butter rub with sage, smoked garlic, etc, SAME rub as previous 2.  This one came out GREAT, way better than the other two and much less work.  So much flavor and was very moist throughout the bird.  Wife agreed that the third one was the best.


----------



## mauismoker (Nov 29, 2013)

Jzampier said:


> Man I haven't been on here in awhile.  Just to add, even though its too late:
> 
> First two turkeys:
> 
> ...


How big was the 3rd bird? Was it smoked or fried?


----------



## jzampier (Nov 29, 2013)

This was last year but it was same size. 12#'s or so.


----------



## mauismoker (Nov 29, 2013)

Smoked or fried? Doing a 15# tomorrow and wasn't able to brine first so I'm a little worried.


----------



## jzampier (Nov 30, 2013)

I fried the third one. Last yr I smoked 1 then crisped it up in the fryer, then fried an additional two. I don't think you'll notice a whole lot of difference in brining. There is a little but if you don't have time, don't worry about it.


----------



## mauismoker (Nov 30, 2013)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## thatcho (Dec 24, 2013)

Glad i came across this. Dave and Chef you guys have provided some excellent information. I currently have a 10 and a half pound turkey with 8percent salt solution injected, currently using a brine pulled off the forum (Slaughterhouse). Can not wait to smoke it. one question i plan on using some Alder pellets with AMNPS  has anyone used Alder is so how did it come out?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 24, 2013)

Thatcho said:


> Glad i came across this. Dave and Chef you guys have provided some excellent information. I currently have a 10 and a half pound turkey with 8percent salt solution injected, currently using a brine pulled off the forum (Slaughterhouse). Can not wait to smoke it. one question i plan on using some Alder pellets with AMNPS  has anyone used Alder is so how did it come out?



Alder is good....  I like a mild smoke flavored wood when doing poultry...   Doesn't overpower the bird....   

Dave


----------



## thatcho (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank u Dave. Just pulled from brine rinsed and into fridge. Anticipation is gonna kill me yet.


----------



## iconoclast hero (Dec 2, 2022)

daveomak said:


> The really cool thing about brine.....   What ever is in the turkey will be removed by your brine, mixed with it and re adsorbed into the meat.... So, it will be diluted...... If the turkey has a 10% brine and weighs 10#'s, there will be 1# of brine in it.... If you make 2 gallons of new brine and soak the bird in it, 2 gal = 16+ pounds..... the 1# of the brine in the turkey will mix with the 16+ #'s of your brine and basically negate any of the brine in the bird.....  All of that is theoretical ..... but it's hard to argue with physics.....    Dave


I know this is an old thread, but I do not think this is right.  I think it will make it more salty and here's why:


if you have equal volumes of brine and bird, one is at 2% v/v salt and one is at 10% v/v salt, they should equilibrate to 6% salt upon diffusion.
if you then take that 6% v/v salt bird and brine it again in a 10% brine, then you should have an 8% v/v brine and bird after diffusion.









So you're not going to have a bird that gets above the concentration of the brine being used during the final step, it could be higher than if you only brined it once.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 2, 2022)

iconoclast hero said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I do not think this is right.  I think it will make it more salty and here's why:
> 
> 
> if you have equal volumes of brine and bird, one is at 2% v/v salt and one is at 10% v/v salt, they should equilibrate to 6% salt upon diffusion.
> ...


This is not true. Brine does not work that way.

Brines are tricky a bit, in that we are assuming the uptake of the brine to meat, this really is not consistent meat piece to meat piece. The best guess is about 4% uptake to meat from brine if not pumped. Time brined is also a big factor. Diffusion is interesting but really it’s all about equalizing so if a piece of meat with a higher salt concentration, from a previous brine or pump, is then brined in a lesser salt concentration brine, this works like a water soak in that the salt inside the meat will diffuse outward toward the lower salt brine. They will want to equalize. High salt moves towards low salt areas always, trying to equalize. A higher salt concentration meat piece placed in a lower concentration salt brine will not become more salty, this does not add like math, rather it tries to balance, and salt will lower, not increase in the meat.


----------

